# Good .22 squirell rifle



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Guys,

I usually squirell hunt with my 20 gauge but its a bit messy at times and I want more of a challenge. I am looking for recommendations for a good / inexpensive / accurate .22 to use while hunting. The .22 we have now is garbage and even with a decent scope, cannot hit the broadside of a barn.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Can't go wrong with a Marlin Model 60. cost you about $120. I love mine no probelms, accurate, and holds 18 bullets in the tube. It is an auto.


----------



## loomisfun (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll be the first to recommend a Ruger 10/22. They are relatively inexpensive and can be customized to no end. 

I have 3 of them.

Loomisfun


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

i love my ruger 10/22 thats the only one i would recommend you can pick up a basic one on sale at for $200.00. it worth it you spend the money once


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Remington 597 with the metal clips not the plastic ones, ruger 10/22, marlin 60. Thoes are about my top choices, but there are a million others out there just need to shop around and see what you like.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

those are some good choices.
you can also consider a used gun. many mom and pop tackle stores, and gun shops have good used guns available at very good prices. you might find a nice ruger, or a nice winchester auto feed. maybe a top quality single shot. one of the old remington nylon stock guns, they were awsome guns. or my personal favorite is the old browning pump action.
i recently picked up a .17hmr single shotfor less then 200 with a bull barrel. i put a really overkill scope on it and can headshoot at 100 yards no problem. and the way i shoot,,,,thats saying something. the .17hmr ammo is about five times the cost of .22 though.


----------



## NateW (May 30, 2006)

RUGER 10/22. I have two of em and once you use one its pretty hard to find anything better, i havent.


----------



## Trev (Aug 5, 2008)

Savage Mark II, there pretty cheap and extremely accurate right out of the box. The new models come with the Accu-trigger, Adjustable down to 2.5 Lbs and very crisp. I would not sell mine for the world. It will also eat what ever ammo you throw at it.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Ruger 10/22


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I really like my 10/22 but the one thing I don't like is the trigger. it has a very hard pull but that is different with each gun. I need to get a custom one for it and then it'll be purfect. 

I really like Savage's acu-trigger system.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

PiercedOne said:


> Remington 597 with the metal clips not the plastic ones, ruger 10/22, marlin 60. Thoes are about my top choices, but there are a million others out there just need to shop around and see what you like.


I agree with the recommendation of a Remington 597.

Where can I get the metal clips???????


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Depending on what you like....if it were me it would either be a Marlin model 60 (it's a semi-auto) or bolt action Savage. Savage has a good reputation for being a cheap accurate right out of the box kinda gun. Savage .22 lr's are about as cheap as you can get (new) and still have the accuracy. Now if you have a little more money the Marlin or the ever popular Ruger would be something to look at.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> I agree with the recommendation of a Remington 597.
> 
> Where can I get the metal clips???????


 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20807&id=0021008


Brothers dad had a 597 loved the way it shot and the accuracy but hated the clips (plastic), kinda wish he would have kept the gun now that the metal ones are avail. Think it would have been a fun gun to shoot more.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

PiercedOne said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20807&id=0021008
> 
> 
> Brothers dad had a 597 loved the way it shot and the accuracy but hated the clips (plastic), kinda wish he would have kept the gun now that the metal ones are avail. Think it would have been a fun gun to shoot more.


 
Thanks for the tip.



ibthetrout said:


> Savage has a good reputation for being a cheap accurate right out of the box kinda gun. Savage .22 lr's are about as cheap as you can get (new) and still have the accuracy.


If my Savage Model 14 bolt action deer rifle (bought in the summer of '07) is any indication of Savage's products, and I believe it is, then what Ib says above is dead on correct.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Gander Mountainhas the metal clips for the REM. 597

All the new 597 have the metal clips.

I have the 597 in 22 mag. Great gun.But I did put the after market trigger on it and it cut the trigger pull 1/2.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I love my marlin bolt action..Topped it with a fixed 4 power scope,it is all the scope you will need.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

guito13 said:


> and I want more of a challenge.


Try a pistol & a Rat Terrier. I have a High Std. Supermatic. Most fun I`ve had huntin bushy tails.


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

+1 for the Ruger 10/22, I have one topped with a Nikon 3-9x40 scope...Quite an effective tool for the task at hand.Oh did I mention it was a full custom Valquartson ?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a ruger 10/22 with a few mods and it will shoot right with my Kimber.


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

ruger 10/22 love mine 10yrs old and still going w/out a problem.


----------



## Trev (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a model 60 for $75 if ya hurry http://www.migunowners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=30857

Probably not worth the drive to Grand Rapids though


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I shoot Browning T bolt. nice nice rifle.
I also would recommend a winchester wildcat at the $200 level
Buy a T bolt. step up to the best.


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

my brother just got a new 1022 ruger and he also loves it


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> If my Savage Model 14 bolt action deer rifle (bought in the summer of '07) is any indication of Savage's products, and I believe it is, then what Ib says above is dead on correct.


Would that be the summer of 1907 Whit? :lol:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Another vote for a 10-22. I've got a new one with iron sights for rabbit hunting, and my dad's old one with a 4x32 Simmons on the top. With Winchester Wildcat cheap ammo that thing is wicked. In the spring I can get 7-8 starlings out of the tree tops around here per clip, and if it's calm and I've got a solid rest and am feeling evil, I can usually head shoot them at that range.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

ibthetrout said:


> Would that be the summer of 1907 Whit? :lol:


That was the year after Whit invented the 30-06...


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

I use the Ruger 77-22. Nice little bolt action with rotary clip. Mine shoots best with standard velocity (target) ammo. The 10-22 semi-auto rifle is certainly very popular as you can see from all the responses.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow I'm glad most of you guys have luck with the 10-22's. I never did care for them and my hunter partner wrapped his barrel around a tree last year after his jammed for the millionth time. I switched to a Marlin 917V bull barrel in .17HMR fitted with a cheap Tasco World Class 4x12 scope. It's a tack driver out to 125 yds...Downfall is as mentioned earlier the ammo is a little costly.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have found that aftermarket mags and ammo with a shoulder or belt around the base of the bullet will cause real headaches with the 10-22. One other common occurance is that the spring on the magizine relaxes and it doesn't feed the next round up all the way. Just tighten a couple of winds and you're good to go.

I'd put a serious amount of money on the accuracy and cycling of mine, maybe a shoot off next summer? :evil:


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

Marlin 795, indestructable, better trigger than the ruger, and better clip also, i have beat mine to death, I cant beleive it still works sometimes


----------

